# Different S-Pee Labels



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

Since I'm waiting on supplies, I thought I'd play with the labels... 
Suggestions and comments are very welcome!


----------



## midwestwine (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome!!! I'm about to make that same flavor.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

Not sure if I'll make the Raspberry, but you never know....


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

midwestwine said:


> That's awesome!!! I'm about to make that same flavor.



It's bound to be a hit... Who doesn't like cherry limades?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Your killing me with these labels! They are totally awesome! I would be entering those in local competitions if you have any near you at the county fairs. See how they do and then later in the year enter them in bigger competitions.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

WE don't have any competitions around here...  But I like doin' it, so I guess it doesn't matter. I'll just post them on here for yall to enjoy. My fav of these is the strawberry-lemon...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Did you design your own tatoo you showed us at the chat room? I never saw anything like that before.


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

LOL! Actually I did designed both of mine... and my dad put them on there...


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

And the Original


----------



## closetwine (May 7, 2011)

and one more....


----------



## reefman (May 20, 2011)

those are really Awesome labels, what software do you use to design?


----------



## winebreath (May 20, 2011)

Man your labels look awesome!!

Do you make labels for hire??

I have an idea for the Skeeter but no way of doing it......help!!

Later WB


----------



## closetwine (May 24, 2011)

I use a microsoft photoshop program... Hadn't got it pulled up right now so not ure which one! LOL! 

And if you shoot me an idea of what you want I'll be happy to try and design one for you, and I don't charge anything. LOL! I just like playing with them!


----------



## Bobp (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome lables... Have you made any new ones lately? I'm looking for ideas for my peach/white grape..


----------



## jswordy (Feb 15, 2012)

Really like the ones that are a departure from the Skeeter Pee name. Very cool design. Makes me thirsty.


----------

